# Sr16vvl



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

I just recently but a SR16VVL in to my 1995 200sx and i cant find an place to get aftermarket parts......Help Me Plz.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Only thing you can get is CAI, exhaust, headers and FPR and if you didnt have ur vvl activated yet u can use msd .Thats all avalible right now..kesi24


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if you had an SR20VE you could use any part for an SR20DE.....

but because you have an SR16..... it mya be more difficult...
maybe the parts for an GA16DE will fit....


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *if you had an SR20VE you could use any part for an SR20DE.....
> 
> but because you have an SR16..... it mya be more difficult...
> maybe the parts for an GA16DE will fit.... *


 3


You are incorect.The ve can't use any parts of the de.There are a couple that are diffrent .Example Water pump..dont wana list everything but they are a little diffrent.. NO GA parts will it on a sr16vvl..kesi24


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

I was wondering it u could use the GA Distrubator, cap and rotor but i guess also i heard that JWT doesn thave a chip to go with this engine. Where can i get the CAI,headers etc.(website) Thank You


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

www.sr20deforum.com
look at the VE section and the sticky

DO NOT use any ga parts on it the truth is that the 16ve and the 20ve are the same block just different cams and rod piston ratios

O


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Intake, Headers, Exhaust would be first on my list. Then get that thing into a 2.0 and you will be screaming right along. Go to sr20deforum for the best info in one place.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Where can i get the cap&rotor, dist.,plug wires??????


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have a used items in good condition if you want some. PM me if you want.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

from what i have heard you can use your 2L harness, your 2L distributor, your 2L MAF, a JWT ECU ($500 from us), Summit solenoid switches for about $100, and have some fun. thats all i know.


----------

